# Arborist Certification



## olpace (Jun 1, 2008)

I am wondering what I need to do in order to get certified in the state of Louisiana. I have moderate experience with felling and bucking timber. I also have some experience with climbing, but have only actually taken down approx 5-6 trees from the top down. Mostly for friends and or family favors...  I really enjoy the work and from reading there is obviously good money in it. Also, looking for some gear recommendations. I have been climbing with a set of buckingham steel spurs, buckingham pinnacle style saddle, and a yale 3/4 steel core flipline....?? My uncle gave me a set of bashlin alum... spurs but they have pole gaffs and need new pads and straps.... would these be worth spending 150.00 on to get them back in climbing order? Any help and or advice would be greatly appreciated. Also, if anyone has any climbing tips.... I am always open to good sound advice. I have always kind of learned things hands on, but have found out that with tree work that can easily be life threatening!


----------



## clearance (Jun 1, 2008)

You don't have to actualy work to become an arborist (ISA), desk jockeys run rampant, spreading thier book learning like the plague. Fact, just cause you are certified doesn't mean you can do treework, but you can say you are certified, and it some cases that means something, to some people.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 1, 2008)

olpace said:


> I am wondering what I need to do in order to get certified in the state of Louisiana. I have moderate experience with felling and bucking timber. I also have some experience with climbing, but have only actually taken down approx 5-6 trees from the top down. Mostly for friends and or family favors...  I really enjoy the work and from reading there is obviously good money in it. Also, looking for some gear recommendations. I have been climbing with a set of buckingham steel spurs, buckingham pinnacle style saddle, and a yale 3/4 steel core flipline....?? My uncle gave me a set of bashlin alum... spurs but they have pole gaffs and need new pads and straps.... would these be worth spending 150.00 on to get them back in climbing order? Any help and or advice would be greatly appreciated. Also, if anyone has any climbing tips.... I am always open to good sound advice. I have always kind of learned things hands on, but have found out that with tree work that can easily be life threatening!




Set up those Aluminum Bashlins, that's what I use and have no complaints. I have a pairs of Bashlin steel spikes with the solid steel upper wrap. I have uses Klien and Buckingham steel spikes also. 

Only downfall with the aluminum Bashlins is you can't use the cast aluminum upper pads (caddilac pads) which would be nice. I just use L-pads up top without any problems, but some think they are uncomfortable.

Go work for a tree company and learn it from the bottom up.


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 1, 2008)

clearance said:


> You don't have to actualy work to become an arborist (ISA), desk jockeys run rampant, spreading thier book learning like the plague. Fact, just cause you are certified doesn't mean you can do treework, but you can say you are certified, and it some cases that means something, to some people.



Right, and I am going to keep spreading it my friend. I can do hands on tree work and still do but there never was any real money in tree trimming and removals and getting to be less. Too many hacks to compete with. PHC is a money making son-of-a-gun. I am a certified arborist and also have a degree in arboriculture and have a horticulturist and another certified arborist on the payroll. Life is good.


----------



## clearance (Jun 1, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> Right, and I am going to keep spreading it my friend. I can do hands on tree work and still do but there never was any real money in tree trimming and removals and getting to be less. Too many hacks to compete with. PHC is a money making son-of-a-gun. I am a certified arborist and also have a degree in arboriculture and have a horticulturist and another certified arborist on the payroll. Life is good.



You have done the real work, you have my respect. I think you know what I am saying though.


----------



## kennertree (Jun 1, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> Right, and I am going to keep spreading it my friend. I can do hands on tree work and still do but there never was any real money in tree trimming and removals and getting to be less. Too many hacks to compete with. PHC is a money making son-of-a-gun. I am a certified arborist and also have a degree in arboriculture and have a horticulturist and another certified arborist on the payroll. Life is good.



+1


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 1, 2008)

clearance said:


> You have done the real work, you have my respect. I think you know what I am saying though.



I know what you mean. A person could technically be a cert. arborist and have never touched a tree.


----------



## greggwag (Jun 2, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> PHC is a money making son-of-a-gun. I am a certified arborist and also have a degree in arboriculture and have a horticulturist and another certified arborist on the payroll. Life is good.



I'm sorry that I'm ignorant, but what is 'PHC' ?


----------



## ATS/TexasTree (Jun 2, 2008)

PHC - Plant Health Care.

www.treesaregood.com/treecare/phc.aspx


In Louisiana, the state requires you to have a license. Failure to get one can cost you plenty.

http://www.lsuagcenter.com/en/envir...re+an+arborist+for+residential+tree+needs.htm

Once licensed, I would strongly recommend joining the Louisiana Arborist Association. 

http://www.louisianaarborist.org/

Once you're set up in Louisiana, you can then go for ISA certification, a voluntary credential, through the Southern Chapter of ISA. 

See http://www.isasouthern.org/

for testing dates.

For more information on certification through ISA ... go to:

http://www.isa-arbor.com/certification/certification.aspx


----------



## olpace (Jun 7, 2008)

*Thanks*

I appreciate everyones input on the situation. I am not a real big book person. Dont mind reading when it is something that I am intrested in such as books full of equipment that make my job easier and or safer...  However, with the economy being in the shape that it is in there isn't really good money in much of anything anymore. Sure you may be making good money, but at the end of the month when all of the bills are paid including gas and groceries you've barely broke even.... Hell, maybe its just me doing something wrong....  I currently have a lawncare buisness and just do some landscaping etc... off to the side to have a little extra money. I have done some tree work and really enjoy it ....so I figured since I already have the equip... needed to do the basic removal why not get certified and make some spending money..... I have been reading on how yall are bidding on trees.... One of my customers had a couple of trees removed that I had mentioned to her..... So I took it upon myself to ask what she paid to have them removed... One was a 70-75 pine with a 40" DBH... and the other was a(n) 35-40' Gum with a 25" DBH....... Both of which had to be climbed........ They were next to the house in a fenced in back yard....Bucket truck was out of the question. The bark was falling off of the pine starting approx 3/4 of the way up the tree.... Not the safest tree to be climbing in the first place.... Not in my book anyways....She calls a fairly large tree company in the area and they came out and took down both trees, hauled them off, and ground up the stumps for a GRAND TOTAL OF 300.00 #%[email protected]!* DOLLARS:jawdrop: ! I would not have expected this out of a respectable tree company. I have the same prob... with my lawncare company. Because of the rising cost of fuel etc.... people are panicking and working for little bit of nothing. They may be turning more work than me, but hey at least I am getting paid for what I am worth. Anyways, enough of my #####in for one day... On a good note. I enjoy tree work and was trying to find out what I needed to do in order to do it legally in the state of Louisiana? I know I have to have a healthy insurance policy and have already looked into that.... I just don't know what licenses are required??


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Jun 7, 2008)

Being a CA is good, being a Climbing CA is even better. 28 Years as a climber and the past 10 as a CA. We need More Climbing Ca's and don't need any more office Arborist's. You don't have to be a CA to be a good climber. you should be a good climber to be a CA


----------



## kennertree (Jun 7, 2008)

Being a climbing CA will also help you to sell jobs. I always tell the customer that the other company may have a CA look at the work but the work is not performed by a CA.


----------



## olpace (Jun 8, 2008)

Job Corps Tree said:


> Being a CA is good, being a Climbing CA is even better. 28 Years as a climber and the past 10 as a CA. We need More Climbing Ca's and don't need any more office Arborist's. You don't have to be a CA to be a good climber. you should be a good climber to be a CA



True enough..... You've been climbing since before I was born....  I will be 24 this year. My wife feels as if I am going to leave this world at a young age if I keep playing in trees..... I guess your good proof otherwise. I feel as if a person maintains their equipment, takes their time, and uses some common sense your are fairly safe in the tree. Anyways, I am under the understanding that to become a CA I need 18 months-3 years practical experience and a college degree to even qualify to take the exam to become a climbing CA....Is this correct?


----------



## olpace (Jun 8, 2008)

kennertree said:


> Being a climbing CA will also help you to sell jobs. I always tell the customer that the other company may have a CA look at the work but the work is not performed by a CA.



True, If I had a tree hanging over my house, I wouldn't want just anyone cutting on it!


----------



## clearance (Jun 8, 2008)

Job Corps Tree said:


> Being a CA is good, being a Climbing CA is even better. 28 Years as a climber and the past 10 as a CA. We need More Climbing Ca's and don't need any more office Arborist's. You don't have to be a CA to be a good climber. you should be a good climber to be a CA



There you have it, great post.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Jun 8, 2008)

olpace.you will need 18 Months for the Certified Tree Worker, and 3 Years for the Certified Arborist Test. They the ISA want verifiable proof that you have the time in, ie. list of time in school, list of employment with tree services. and to be Honest they the ISA want your $$$$. But I think it is still a good thing. just so you know ,I did not start tell I was 27 years old. I found myself in March of 1980 needing a career in tree work I found one


----------



## treeseer (Jun 8, 2008)

olpace said:


> I am under the understanding that to become a CA I need 18 months-3 years practical experience and a college degree to even qualify to take the exam to become a climbing CA....Is this correct?


No. Check the ISA website. I have no college degree but I have all 4 ISA certifications.

3 years in the biz and $125 is all you need.

Yes we need more climbing CA's. But would you want to be the one to tell a guy with a disability he could not be a CA?


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Jun 9, 2008)

If I am wrong I am sorry. My students get credit for the time in our trade and or class is College student any different and I would not tell anyone that they can't become a CTW, or CA.


----------

